# Wheels !!!!!!!



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

My new NEW tougher wheels have bent!!

Heard today that I am getting new ones again!

Questions: Does this do damage to my tyres?

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Howard, I'm getting some Sportec wheels on mine soon.......I'll keep you posted.

I've heard a few stories of the newer wheels bending as well. Aftermarket seems to be the only way to go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

> My new NEW tougher wheels have bent!!
> 
> Heard today that I am getting new ones again!
> 
> ...


blimey ! though that was an early RS4 issue !

at a guess, it can't be too good for the tyre ??


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

The idea about the wheels [ Audi bollocks]is to protect the tyre[/Audi bollocks] from damage.

However, contant replacing of tyres on and off the rim on each wheel change DOES dmage the bead and effects the tyre's capacity to maintain pressure.

hence me getting Sportecs ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Nah. It's cos they look cool... Well as cool as a hearse can look anyway ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

> Nah. It's cos they look cool... Well as cool as a hearse can look anyway Â ;D


lol.....


----------

